# HCG blood test Belfast



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

I got my BFP yesterday after having treatment abroad and am over the moon. I will be having an early ultrasound scan in 2 weeks but I was wondering if I should get a blood test done for my HCG levels.
Has anyone had one done in Belfast? Did you go to your GP or to a private clinic?
Is it worth doing? Will it tell me anything new?

All advice appreciated.  X


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi sorry I don't kno but just wanted to say congrats x


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations on your bfp. I cycled in Czech so couldn't get to clinic for bloods and they didn't ask me for beta results just a positive or negative. I know Dundonald consulting rooms said they would do them for me if I wanted or needed them but I chose not to preferring to enjoy being pregnant and not get caught up in the fear or panic of additional tests before the scan. 

I know some people like to know but having never been pregnant before I wanted to try and make the most of it! 

All the best x


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Belfastgirl 

Your gp can do these, depending on how considerate ur gp is. Congrats xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Belfast girl congratulations on your bfp. My gp did my beta on my last pregnancy x


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi all
thanks so much.

I am going to go with Katie and just enjoy being pregnant and wait until the early u/s scan which will only be another week or so anyway. Also the money I save means I will be able to have another scan around the 9 weeks mark. I think this will help ease my mind better.

Good luck to you all on your journeys xx


----------

